# [solved] emerge wine => error

## Gladdle

Hallo Leute! Ich kann wine ab Version 1.1.27 nicht mehr emergen, jede Version vorher funktioniert. Meine Daten: emerge --info - make.conf und die Log datei vom emerge output. Ziemlich oft kommt darin folgender fehler vor:

```
warning: MS Sans Serif 20: missing glyph for char xxxx
```

Gentoo Bug Nummer 145322 (Missing glibc) ist es nicht.

Gentoo Bug Nummer 212715 verstehe ich nicht, media-gfx/fontforge-20080203 wird benötigt, diese scheint nicht mehr im Portage zu sein und die aktuellste Version habe ich aufgespielt.

revdep-rebuild ist schon ausgeführt, keine Ergebnisse.

Was kann es sonnst noch sein?

Nachtrag: 

LDFLAGS="" emerge -v fontforge wine

hat auch nichts gebracht wie hier beschrieben.Last edited by Gladdle on Sat Mar 13, 2010 2:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Trag mal "threads" in die USE-Flags zu wine ein.

----------

## Gladdle

Hat funktioniert, vielen Dank! Aktuellste Version ist nun emerged, auch wenn der Fehler mit den missing glyph weiterhin auftritt!

----------

## franzf

Gut...

Das scheint dann ein Fehler direkt in Wine zu sein, dass dieser Part im Code threads verwendet ohne auf eine evtl. vom Buildsystem gesetzte Definition zu prüfen. Vllt. mal im wine-Bugtracker melden.

Aber hauptsache es funktioniert jetzt  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

Es gibt da tatsächlich schon nen gentoo bugreport  :Wink: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=286560

Problem besteht auch mit vanilla-wine. Winedevs weigern sich den Fehler zu fixen, ebenso wollen sie die threads-Option nicht entfernen.

Leider ist der report geschlossen und keiner hat die letzte Frage beantwortet...

----------

## Gladdle

Und warum disablen die Gentoo Portage Admins nicht das Use Flag für das packet app-emulation/wine? Dann kann keiner mehr das Ding falsch installieren oder irre ich mich da? Oder wenigstens eine Message beim Fehler output.

----------

